# Vehicle Cooling Ideas?



## Amanda Jones (Mar 6, 2013)

We are looking into getting a truck to use as a K9 vehicle. The idea is 2 airline crates in the back seat area of the cab with room in the bed for storage of chemicals (bed bug dogs!). Currently, I leave the car running with the dogs inside but at times it is running for 9 hours straight. 
What do you guys use to keep the interior at a suitable temp in the summer? 
I feel like there has to be something better than just leaving it running all day....?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Pull roof liner and insulate it. Paint the roof exterior white. That's why fj cruisers are white roofed regardless of body color.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Unless you want to rig up a seperate A/C unit then you are pretty much stuck with a running car if you want the A/C. Some take a dryer hose and clip it to the vents and run the hose to the crates to get more air to the dog.

However you can cut some of the heat load by using the windshield sun screens, covering the side windows, and parking under trees or shady areas. 

I've know others that have dogs in the back of the truck, leaving open the side windows on the bed shell cover, installing dog fans, and putting a cooling pad or a waterproof dog bag that's been filled with ice so the dog has something cool to lay on.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Aluminet sun shades. Most people I trained with used these at the training field where there is no shade. The fabric reflects the sun, but is open mesh, so air flows through. Even on the sunniest days, the interior doesn't heat up and it's like being parked under a shady tree.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> Aluminet sun shades. Most people I trained with used these at the training field where there is no shade. The fabric reflects the sun, but is open mesh, so air flows through. Even on the sunniest days, the interior doesn't heat up and it's like being parked under a shady tree.


I've seen those and googled around but couldn't find them. Thanks


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Same here, I can't find them either.
I currently have a similar problem despite having a purpose built dog van. The fan is set on a timer so you turn off the engine and it runs for a while then stops. I f you open or shut the door it starts again. I think this is to stop the battery from running down or over heating. The car used to have a keyless running system which would have stopped this probrem but it doesn't work anymore.
I am getting a solar powered vent fan for caravans and I will fit it ontop of the current fan vent. This is suitable for this country because the air outside is cool enough. In really hot country I can see no other option than fitting a split charging system and running the a/c off a seperate bank o batteries.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> Same here, I can't find them either.
> I currently have a similar problem despite having a purpose built dog van. The fan is set on a timer so you turn off the engine and it runs for a while then stops. I f you open or shut the door it starts again. I think this is to stop the battery from running down or over heating. The car used to have a keyless running system which would have stopped this probrem but it doesn't work anymore.
> I am getting a solar powered vent fan for caravans and I will fit it ontop of the current fan vent. This is suitable for this country because the air outside is cool enough. In really hot country I can see no other option than fitting a split charging system and running the a/c off a seperate bank o batteries.


You can get marine battery switches and equipment for managing multiple batteries and multiple loads and multiple charging sources to mitigate the starter battery drain. I'm setting up my trailer this way. 2 batteries in the trailer, one in the car, the car can charge everything, but the trailer fan/lights/etc can only draw from the trailer batteries. The car can, in a pitch, charge/draw from the trailer. You can get as elaborate as you wish. I plan on putting solar on the top of my trailer as well.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I did the same thing. I installed a second battery that runs the dog fans and 12v outlets in the back of my van. I have it wired back to my main car battery with a transfer switch that trips on to trickle charge the dog's battery about 30 seconds after I start my vehicle but it doesn't back feed. So I can run down the dog's battery and still be able to start my van. In a pinch, I can use the dog's battery to jump-start the van if necessary.

I also use that silver mesh. Which does work well. I bought some 8x10 and 10x10 to put over the doors and cover the exterior side or windshield. I put it up with some spring clips I bought at Lowe's.

http://www.silvershademesh.com/Our_Products.htm

l also use the sunblocker material. Even though black it doesn't seem to attract heat and does provide good cooling features. We've thrown this over the stock trailer at fairs. It comes in different sizes and percentage of sun blocking. You can also get custom sizes but you can cut it down (doesn't unravel) and make your own alot cheaper. I just rolled the edges and installed some grommets.

http://www.teksupply.com/contractor/supplies/cat1a;ts_shade_houses_material.html


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

MANY online sources for aluminet
i had some shipped to japan

but i never leave a dog in a vehicle for very long. accidents happen. vehicles stall. a/c rigs fail. back ups don't back up. alarms don't send an alarm. mechanical systems fail at the worst times. dogs die

NINE hrs in an unattended, running vehicle ???


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

rick smith said:


> but i never leave a dog in a vehicle for very long. accidents happen. vehicles stall. a/c rigs fail. back ups don't back up. alarms don't send an alarm. mechanical systems fail at the worst times. dogs die
> 
> NINE hrs in an unattended, running vehicle ???


Sometimes you just don't have a choice and you take the best precautions you can. I don't think the OP meant 9 hrs straight without any human intervention but I've left mine for several hours at a time with someone going by to occasionally check on things. If there is a major issue then the only option is to open the vehicle, shade as best you can, make sure everyone has water and hope no one steals your car while you are gone.


----------



## Charles Snyder (Feb 12, 2011)

If you are going to be leaving the dogs in a vehicle, you really need to get a temperature alarm system. A/C units fail or get clogged with dog hair, engines stop. S*** h******.

Ray Allen has a number of systems using pagers or cell phones. A friend got the cell phone version -- the sim card to enable the phone service ran about $10-12/month. They also have gadgets that can plug into a A/C vent and let it blow back to the dog area. 

Ideally any fans or aux A/C unit would be powered separately from you starting power on your truck. That way, if the fan battery runs down, you can still start the truck and head to the emergency vet.

Ray Allen is one of the site advertisers -- be certain to click through the link so this site gets credited with sale ;D


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I use Aluminet, multiple fans, cooling pads, vent lock, and my car is white. I also have a wireless digital thermometer with great range on the hand held that tells me the temp inside the crates.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> I've know others that have dogs in the back of the truck, leaving open the side windows on the bed shell cover, installing dog fans, and putting a cooling pad or a waterproof dog bag that's been filled with ice so the dog has something cool to lay on.


That is what I do. I have a platform that has storage drawers underneath which is locked when the tailgate is locked and dual Owens crates on top. Two O2 cool 12 volt fans and two 18AH 12 volt batteries on each side. Nothing cool to lay on. Dog lives outside during the day in the summer. Drive down the highway with the full length windoors open and have for the past 7 years no issues. Use a remote thermometer and the back inside of the truck is usually at or less than the outside air temp. I have climbed into the boxes on a hot day and am surprised how cool they are.

EDIT. I also got a wireless thermometer that has a great range and the sending unit hangs between the two dog boxes.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

What type of wireless thermometers have you found that work? I do a google search and they bring me to cooking thermometers for the most part.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There are also remote, hand held monitors that let you check the air temp in the car while your away from it.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> What type of wireless thermometers have you found that work? I do a google search and they bring me to cooking thermometers for the most part.


I bought this one at Cabelas and am impressed. I checked it and I can read the sensor through 3 walls of my house about 100 feet away from the truck. It is off by about 1 degree according to my NIST certified Kestrel. But I can live with that because it is consistent. I have bought accurite in the past but not with this kind of transmit range (but good enough to have in the cab while I am driving)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...s/104295780.uts&WTz_l=DirectLoad;cat104295780


----------



## Amanda Jones (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies, I'm definitely going to check into them all and see what we can come up with. Regarding the 9 hours, the dogs aren't in there 9 hours unattended. I will turn the car on at 7:00am and run to 4 stops that day where one dog works at a time while the others are still in the car. If we don't end up at the office that day, the car will literally run until 5:30pm.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I ran across this piece. https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/shop-by-accessories/sensors/tempe-/prod107335.html it is a temperature sensor that transmits to a Garmin handheld GPS. I wonder if there is something similar that could send an alarm to a cell phone or the like?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I thought the garmin thing would be sweet but it has to be within 3 meters of the sensor. Read the manual.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Not sure if I already posted this on here somewhere before, but-

I freeze a couple gallon water jugs, and put one in each crate when it's warm...plus I bought 2 pretty powerful fans that run off the cigarette lighter outlets. l've had both running all day at long-running shows/trials, and they have never drained my van's battery. Both dogs have stayed very comfortable with this setup.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Extra battery, to run fans, consider a solar powered fan, as well.
Paul C.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The repeated draw down even if it does not drain your battery can shorten its service life unless you have a deep cycle battery (some folks with sound systems do just that). That is why I have separate 12 volt batteries for my fans. If all 4 are going I am drawing down 2.8 amps per hour.


----------

